# Calves eating sheep pellets, or sheep eating calf starter??



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

Just wondering if its ok for these two to be eating each others food?
With winter coming, and all the snow here in NY, my husbands in a wheelchair, we try to set things up out there so the feeding and watering is easier. Hubby likes to help as much as he can. We decided to combine a pair of sheep, that shouldn't breed with the other pair we have, with the calves. Are they ok as far as the pellets they will be eating?


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

I do not see why not- Not sure if they will end up lacking copper at some point as sheep can not have copper-
But I fed my buck kids medicated sheep food for years no problem-
Saw your new pics- they are getting BIG...

Liz


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi Liz,
they sure are! I just ordered a banding thing for the bull. I hope I can do it, LOL.
Ya know, the lady that sheared them for me, said she is reading more and more that sheep acually do need some small amounts of copper.
I don't know????
Ya, I was thinking the pellets would be ok to, but just wanted to check. 
Hope all is well at your place


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I wouldn't feed the sheep the cattle feed, as it may give them copper toxicity.


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

No copper in the cattle feed!


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Check and see if the calf starter has Rumensin or Bovatec in it.


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

will do!


----------

